# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core >  Sharing Excel DLL Issue

## DarrylF

Built Excel VBA solution and setup the ADODB Database Connection String to point to a DLL (Created in Visual Studio 2019). All working fine.

However, wanting to share this Excel Workbook with other users (each have their own copy) it results in an error with the DLL (Class Library not registered) on their computers

I realized that i can't just copy the DLL over to the other computers and that it needs to be re-complied on each machine.  Is there another way that i can do this without having to put it on a server or buy induvial Visual studio licenses

----------


## jmcilhinney

It doesn't need to be recompiled. If it works at all from VBA code then you must have made it COM-visible so you need to register it on each machine, pretty much as you would an actual COM object. The .NET regasm utility will do that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure where this should be. It doesn't sound like ASP, but it came from that. It also sounds a bit like VBA, though the actual issue doesn't sound like it's VBA. If there is a better place for it, let us know.

----------


## jmcilhinney

I'm assuming that you're talking about a DLL written in VB.NET. Is that correct?

----------

